# Making a tail, first time



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to make a moving (posed?) hyena tail, with a loop for a belt. I've got my fabric and sewing whatnots, as well as a metal ring for the loop.

But how do I pose it? I was thinking some sort of wire but I'm not sure...I also don't need any stuffing for it.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah, you could probably use a wire hanger and straighten it out, maybe chop off the ends so it's a little smaller, or bend it into a desirable shape to fit the tail.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2008)

At the same time I couldn't make it too long because it might poke things.

Plus some metals break when you bend em too much.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

Take it from me. Do not use coat hangar wire, if what you are going for is the ability to pose it.

Instead I suggest going to your local Home Depot or something similar, and find their copper wire. Find that stuff and get enough length for your tail, and get the right gauge for what level of being posable that you are looking for. That is the best stuff that I have come cross so far.

And....Copper does not rust like some other metals do. So if you have to wash your tail, you won't have to worry too much about the inside wire getting wet.

Also to prevent either end from sticking into the fabric, you can use a myriad of things to put on either end to soften it up so it doesn't stick. I would suggest taking some soft fluffy fabric, create two sack like things out of it, and layer material in the sack, and then either duck-tape it around either side of the wire, or do something similar. That way when the end hits the tail it's just a fluffy poof hitting something. Or if you that doesn't suit you exiriment to find a way to soften the ends.

EDIT: You can also look for, while you are there at the hardware store, the kind of wire that is used for hanging pictures. Sometimes they have a thin wire that is coated with some sort of rubber, and that works pretty okay for making a tail posable but only to give it a slight curve.

Also if you cannot get copper wire  or the coated wire, you can use regular wire, and just cover the thing in duck-tape by cutting out small strips and encircling the thing. The duck-tape will put up a barrier between it and water in case you have to wash the tail.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks for that Trp!

Now to just renew my shopping list.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Wow, thanks for that Trp!
> 
> Now to just renew my shopping list.



You are welcome. Oh, pro-tip, if you do get the coated wire you can use hot glue to dab the cut ends to seal it to make the entire wire water-proof.

Also copper wire is sometimes not easy to cut so if you think you may end up having to cut the wire you will need good wire cutters. Don't try scissors unless you want to break them.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> You are welcome. Oh, pro-tip, if you do get the coated wire you can use hot glue to dab the cut ends to seal it to make the entire wire water-proof.
> 
> Also copper wire is sometimes not easy to cut so if you think you may end up having to cut the wire you will need good wire cutters. Don't try scissors unless you want to break them.


I have several pairs of wire-cutters. In Georgia they're an absolute necessity.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 10, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I have several pairs of wire-cutters. In Georgia they're an absolute necessity.



Really? Why is that?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Really? Why is that?


Animals get stuck in fences a lot down here. There's old metal everywhere, so having cutters handy is always a good idea.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got the materials.

Tan suede fur (a yard) and black polyester fur for the tuft. I also have polyester stuffing, metal rings (for the belt loop) and a thin silver wire I plan to double or triple-up.

I'm using a sewing machine. Any suggestions other than to not get my finger caught in the death trap?


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I want to make a moving (posed?) hyena tail, with a loop for a belt. I've got my fabric and sewing whatnots, as well as a metal ring for the loop.
> 
> But how do I pose it? I was thinking some sort of wire but I'm not sure...I also don't need any stuffing for it.


You could try a metal chain coated in silicone/ rubber. Which might work, but will also make it heavy.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll stick with the thin wires wrapped together.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 13, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Animals get stuck in fences a lot down here. There's old metal everywhere, so having cutters handy is always a good idea.



Wow...that sucks. Poor animals.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 13, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I just got the materials.
> 
> Tan suede fur (a yard) and black polyester fur for the tuft. I also have polyester stuffing, metal rings (for the belt loop) and a thin silver wire I plan to double or triple-up.
> 
> I'm using a sewing machine. Any suggestions other than to not get my finger caught in the death trap?



Oy, when you double up the wire, twist one onto the other, and then twist the third one onto that...don't braid it because (as per my experience) you don't get the stability you'll want due to holes in the braid (depending upon the wire)

If you do have naked wire, go ahead once you twist them together, and use strips of duck tape around the entire thing. Trust me, when you get the tail done you will be happy that it can be washed and you don't have to worry about the wire rusting.

Unless you are working with really short fur, you can get a better seamless effect (especially with longer pile) by sewing by hand. You cut the shape out, sow it inside out, and as you are doing the stitches, push the fur sticking out into the center, so that as you are sewing no fur sticks and gets caught in the stitches. Then when you get done pull through, and brush out. It did it right, it's seamless. Of course sewing isn't the only thing, I should point out that cutting fur wrong can create a bad seam.

For example, if you take long fur and you fold it and then use scissors to cut out the shape you end up cutting fur. Don't do that. Fold in half, use a permanent marker that doesn't run, and draw out the first half. Then use good scissors to gently cut just the backing that the fur is on. You start at an edge, and carefully snip only the backing material. Then when you get done you can fold over, carefully draw out the next line using the pre-cut side as a guide, cut it he same way you did the first, and then you end up with two equal sides. You can then fold it so the fur is inward, and carefully sow the two sides together doing the push the fur through tech that I spoke of earlier. It takes time doing it by hand but then at least you know it it will come out right.

Also if you do it by hand get those pin needles, you know those sharp things with balls on the end...and stick them into the fabric at good places to keep everything straight.

Also if you are using all-purpose thread, don't. That stuff will break on you. Use something a little tougher. Not nylon though...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, that's really helpful.

I've got all that stuff at home, so it should be something of a breeze.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 13, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Wow, that's really helpful.
> 
> I've got all that stuff at home, so it should be something of a breeze.



I'm glad to of assistance.

Yeah, most of the stuff is easy to get. I should clarify though with the duck tape part, you don't take long vertical strips of the thing and wrap it. It won't work.

You pull a little of the tape out, cut it horizontally so you end up with a short little strip, and you use those to wrap horizontally around the wire. Take one end and work your way up. Now how you choose to soften both ends so they don't stick, is up to your own creativity.

Post pictures when you are done!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

Alright, when I get done pictures there shall be.

And thanks again.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

HOLD MY THOUGHTS.

I made stuff.

I had enough crap left over for a lion tail, too.


----------

